# A32 most sporty maxima?



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

I dont know if anybody has noticed but i think after the A32 the maxima's have gotten more of a less sporty more luxury title.......i think the should of stuck with the A33 body or the A32 the lines and contours are so nice when done right especially if they came back out with a A32 edition with the VQ35DE 6-spd THAT WOULD BE NICE


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

That would definitely rock. I agree with you...the 4th gen was the last generation before the Maxima turned into more of a boat. The 2000 GLE gained almost exactly 200lbs over the previous model year '99 GLE.


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

i agree A32 was the best GEN ever i could tell cause i have a 95 MAX SE AUTO with 223.000+ miles on it and my parent have a 2000 MAX SE AUTO with 50.000+ miles on it and after driving the new one mine still is more responsive in gears and speed... the A33 feels more slugish when u give accelerate... plus when the 2 cars are parked next to each other the A33 is huge compare to mine... "especially if they came back out with a A32 edition with the VQ35DE 6-spd THAT WOULD BE NICE" lol that would probably not fit the A32 engine bay is cramped as it is...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

the 98 was probably one of the best of the A32 because of the package it came with a nice steering wheel and it came with an electronic tach i believe and etc. but if they did happen to drop a VQ35 in the A32 i know id be one of the first on the list to buy one.....the A32 was alot more responsive when it came too turning accelerating and stuff like that.....the 6 spd would be nice but the 5 spd i have right now does the job...i mean i think they should come out with an special edition A32 remaid with either the VQ30DETT or the VQ35 and have special body kit like the stillen one and special bucket seats and racing harnesses and then give it the same price that they are stickin on the 04 maximas then hey let me tell you screw that straight done the roof moonroof ill take that SE A32 anyday what would you guys add if you were going to submit ur idea for a Special Edition 2005 A32????


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

I think it was an electronic odometer. I would absolutely HATE an electronic tach. Aside from that, I'd have to agree with the newer max's being luxery boats. I'd say the new maxima (in the spirit of being a "sports sedan") is the G35. That's my next car .


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the most sporty max's were the j3o's, 89 to 95, suspension setup was sweet, byt the engine was lacking... dont get me wrong, i loved my 96 max se stick... but those j30's could be tossed around...


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

they were nice but when it came down to it i think they were almost equal aside the more power produced in the A32 but all nissan needs to do is make a super special edition of the maxima and all they gotta do is combine all the maximas....Take the VQ35 from the A33 drop it in.....take the sweet suspension setup from the J30 take the sporty look of the A32 and the new features such as navigation system from the 04 then you got urself a well rounded car and if that isnt the best of both worlds then let me know what is.....I say we propose a deal such as this one to nissan let them know that the consumers would like one of these atleast i would............


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

good point, i'd like it.


----------

